# Remote Desktop security vulnerabilities and more. Patch now.



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/13/windows_rdp_patch_tuesday/

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/13/windows_notepad_flaw/

The RDP security flaw is Worm-able - as in it could spread all by itself in a network.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you for the PSA. And this is why I constantly say you're putting yourself at risk by exposing a Windows box directly to the Internet even for just RDP connections. For secure remote connectivity to resources on your home network (or any network), the only proper solution is to have a VPN solution in place. And I don't mean a proxy service.


----------

